# عقود التشييد



## eng_ahmed_057 (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....
من الضروري علي أي مهندس مدني أن يكون محيطا بالتعريفات والقوانين والأعمال الخاصة بعقود التشييد . وهذا الملف المرفق أفادني كثيرا في المادة الدراسية " عقود ومواصفات " وأتمني أن تعم الفائدة علي الجميع .



لا تنسونا من الدعاء الصالح 

للأمانة ( منقول )


----------



## mustafasas (10 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الف شكر علي الكتاب الممتاز ده بس لي طلب و استفسار 
انا عندي مجموعة من الكتب الخاصة بمواضيع مختلفة من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني بس انا عايز اعرف اجيب منين الكتب دي كلها يعني هما عندهم موقع الكتروني انزل الحاجات دي منه و الا ازاي احصل عليها لانها بصراحة اد ما هية ممتازة كمان بسيطة و مفصلة جدا 
ارجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## samipro (12 فبراير 2009)

Many thanks BROTHER and well done


----------



## aminbass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا احمد


----------



## الجعلي هيييع (8 مايو 2010)

انا طلبت معلومات عن عقود التشييد دخلت المنتدى ما لقيت اي معلومه عن الانا قلت دايرو . القصه شنو؟ 
القى الكتاب دا وين ؟ ارجوكم دلوني انا ما عارف القى وين و محتاج ليهو شديد&


----------



## عبدالرحمن العقلاني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## civilworks (30 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق ، 
أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكن احتساب ايام التاخير على المقاول ؟؟
هل من تاريخ أمر التكليف ؟؟ أم من استلام الموقع ؟؟


----------



## M ELKADY (12 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

